# Anyone on weekend BMQ?



## Porter_ResF (25 Feb 2007)

Anyone else doing their Reserve BMQ(weekends) currently? I'm doing mine in Truro,NS.


----------



## anton (1 Mar 2007)

Me. Doing mine in Ottawa. About halfway through...


----------



## Kempa_Westie (5 Mar 2007)

New Westminster, BC.
Just finished 5th weekend, passed my PO check  So happy...i failed the military law type test..goddamn navy ranks


----------



## COMMANDOS (5 Mar 2007)

Just finished my 10th Training 

1 training left .

Montreal


----------



## Kempa_Westie (5 Mar 2007)

Aw bloody hell... I think the next test i may have is the NBCD test..how is that?
OH, and how is the medical stuff? i Just got the book today, and we have 3 weeks to read it  ;D


----------



## COMMANDOS (5 Mar 2007)

You are lucky , we dident have anytime to read .

we got it friday (friday also medical courses started) then on sunday we had the exam ...

The NDBC is the easiest we had , the worse in this is when u test it 

Enjoy making PT with ur NDBC BUNNY SUITE  And of course enjoy your gaz chamber  ;D


----------



## InfantryGrrl (5 Mar 2007)

Doing mine now in Coburg, Ontario.  This past weekend we were at CFB Kingston on the ranges - fun as hell.  

Haha yeah the bunny suits are a "special" experience (PT + bunny suits + gas masks = an especially special experience lol).    

2 weekends left   ;D


----------



## COMMANDOS (5 Mar 2007)

InfantryGrrl said:
			
		

> Doing mine now in Coburg, Ontario.  This past weekend we were at CFB Kingston on the ranges - fun as hell.
> 
> Haha yeah the bunny suits are a "special" experience (PT + bunny suits + gas masks = an especially special experience lol).
> 
> 2 weekends left   ;D



So next week ur having MAP + GAZ CHAMBER ???

I Can tell u , it will be the more difficult  week .

gaz chamber is ok  ;D :  , until they tell u to remove the mask completely  :crybaby:  in the room and stay as long as you can without the mask ...

map is also easy but the only prob is snow , we had  50-60 cm of snow , so walking in the wood with a looot of snow .. is veryyy tiring , especially if have to walk for 5-6km+ and 2-3km in the night .


----------



## InfantryGrrl (5 Mar 2007)

Yup, thats right Commandos - nav and gas left.  

Am I nuts for being excited about the gas chamber?  

There is so much hype about it, I'm just curious what its actually like, haha.  

InfantryGrrl


----------



## COMMANDOS (5 Mar 2007)

No , maybe it will only be the 5 worse minute of ur life 

after that its done 

i gave my camera to the instructors and they were very happy to take pics of us after going out  ;D


----------



## Franko (5 Mar 2007)

*COMMANDOS,*

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412



I've told many newer users here on this site to stop the MSN Speak and the ICQ shorthand.

You now have been warned.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## joonrooj (6 Mar 2007)

Gas hut next weekend,

I will try to see if they will let us bring camera's to the hut, I have been bringing mine but have not brought it out for anything other than weapons cleaning time (aka after dinner till lights out).


----------

